# Overlapping Work Experience



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for ACS. However I am stuck with an issue and not sure how it can be taken care of.

When I switched jobs I had overlapping dates between two companies of 1 week.

I had to join company 2 on 24th July and due to some internal communication gap between my Manager and HR of company 1 my relieving date shows as 2nd Aug. 

So my work experience looks like this:

Company 1: Start date to 2nd Aug 2008
Company 2: 24th July 2008 to Finish date

Is this going to be a problem in my ACS assessment. It is not possible for me to get it rectified as the HR has refused to do so. 
Also I don't have experience letters with roles and responsibilities. 

I have to go the Statutory Declaration way.

How can I resolve this matter?

The job in Company 1 is for 9 months. Will it be a good idea to not show it in my overall experience. I have 5 years of experience prior to that. Will I lose that 5 years too if I show a gap? And also will they ask me an explanation for the gap.

I am a B.E. in Electronics with over 13 years of experience in Networking.


----------



## deep4455 (Aug 7, 2013)

Same problem here, i also have overlapping of 14 days between my two jobs, may be some seniors can help us.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Small gap or overlap is not going to be an issue. Most people don't leave a job one day and start another the next!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

It will not be a problem, but they will not count the overlapping one week for your second job, they'll take the later job as if it started from August 2008, even though they may mention in the result letter the way you've originally mentioned.

In one of my earlier correspondence with them, they confirmed me two jobs within a single time frame can't be assessed as two different jobs to meet the "Required Years" criteria, instead, any one of the jobs will be overlooked by the assessor.


----------



## nitinpune99 (Mar 29, 2016)

*experience overlap*

Hi Amit
I have a similar problem as yours. Would like to know how you got around it? Did ACS have any issues with the overlap? Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

nitinpune99 said:


> Hi Amit
> I have a similar problem as yours. Would like to know how you got around it? Did ACS have any issues with the overlap? Please let me know. Thanks!


ACS will not assess the overlapping period. Rest will be fine.


----------



## nitinpune99 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Amit, so I don't need to attach any special explanation for the overlap right? Just submit experience letters and the skill set letters?


----------



## ghongadi (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi,

I do have 1 week of overlapping.

I remember I took 1 week of leave from first company and joined second company in that week.

So I was asking my first company to just say one line that i have taken leave on last week in reference letter, but they are resisting to give the same.

Actually I am going through consultancy, so consultancy ppl are asking to get some supporting document, but HR's are not giving. 

Is one week overlap in work experience will jeopardy my skill assessment in ACS


----------



## skr85 (Jun 13, 2018)

amitferns said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS. However I am stuck with an issue and not sure how it can be taken care of.
> 
> ...


Hi Amit,

I am facing similar issue as yours. May I know how did you go about it?

Was the ACS assessment positive?


----------



## skr85 (Jun 13, 2018)

deep4455 said:


> Same problem here, i also have overlapping of 14 days between my two jobs, may be some seniors can help us.


Hello there,

I am facing the same problem. May I know how did you overcome this?

Thanks


----------

